# Beef Heart



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I just picked up a beef heart while I was out grocery shopping ($2.77 for that huge thing! Wooo!). I tried to grab the one with the least fat. I remember reading that beef heart is a muscle meat, but I just wanted to be sure. Is it something you can feed regularly, or should it be an occasional thing?


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

It is considered a muscle meat and it is very rich. Since it is so rich, it can cause runny poop. When I feed Tinsel beef heart, she gets a chunk with her other food, not usually by itself. I have not tried it with Spacely yet.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeee for you!! Heart is one of the best meats out there. Yes, it counts as meat, not organ. 

I feed a little chunk of it along with a chicken wing tip or after a bony meal the day before. Like Denise said, it can cause loose stools. Especially the first few times you feed it. After that, their systems get more used to it I've found. I got a venison heart from a hunter for Brody and it lasted forever!!! YAY!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Our doggies LOVE heart... Pork heart is one of their main muscle meats that we feed; and we just found a farmer willing to sell us beef heart at $1.25 per pound. 
Could I be really annoying and bothersome and ask you to check how much the heart you got weighs??? If you still have the package to check I mean; I'm not asking you to weigh it LOL. I'm just curious as we have to wait for the butcher appointment before we can get them, and I'm honestly not sure how big a beef heart is LOL.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

We get beef heart all the time. They usually weigh about 3lbs, the ones we get.

I feed it as whole meals now, but I started off slow, only feeding it with bone-in parts. I get cheap green tripe sometimes too, so I like to do half tripe half heart meals, seems to balance out a little, cause tripe is just about the opposite of rich.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody wants to come live at your house doginthedesert! He LOOOOOOOVES tripe!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Haha talk about coincidence. Just got my email that the beef went to butcher so we are getting our heart (and kidney!) delivered tomorrow. I'm so excited LOL. Fresh raw meat delivered right to my door.... people are awesome! =)


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> Our doggies LOVE heart... Pork heart is one of their main muscle meats that we feed; and we just found a farmer willing to sell us beef heart at $1.25 per pound.
> Could I be really annoying and bothersome and ask you to check how much the heart you got weighs??? If you still have the package to check I mean; I'm not asking you to weigh it LOL. I'm just curious as we have to wait for the butcher appointment before we can get them, and I'm honestly not sure how big a beef heart is LOL.


The one I have is 1.62 lbs. It costs 1.68/lb here.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody wants to come live at your house doginthedesert! He LOOOOOOOVES tripe!


We have really been scoring on meat lately, I guess I just know too many farmers, LOL.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Beef heart is one of the staple meats for feeding the dogs at our house. It's pretty inexpensive and it's very nutrient rich. They get that, chicken necks, duck necks, and chicken quarters routinely (with kidney and liver weekly), with other meats mixed in as sales occur and such.

Wren gets beef heart, rabbit heads, turkey necks, bone-in chucks of beef (from calves, mostly) and bone-in chunks of lamb. She has a bigger head, which means she ends up getting more variety.


----------

